# Replacing popcorn ceiling



## chibe_k (Oct 12, 2007)

I live in a house built in the 60s and it has popcorn ceiling. I don't like popcorn ceiling and want to replace it with smooth textures. My plan was to DIY originally but I was told by a friend that very likely the ceiling has asbestos. Should I hire a professional contractor instead ? In southern California, can someone give me an idea how much the job will cost on a 1300 sq/ft house ?

Thanks,
chiberg


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 16, 2007)

The usual thing to do is to get some of it tested...then get some prices to remove it if there is asbestos. 
If not asb... wet it and scrape it your self...and clean up if it is not beyond your capabilities. Then patch as needed...sand.


Paint.


----------



## tractng (Oct 19, 2009)

I am close to your area.  Any status?  I like to do the same thing.

Tnt


----------



## funetical (Oct 20, 2009)

What year was your house built?


----------

